# Twin Cities/Central MN gathering



## heldentenor

Hi folks,

I've noticed at least four members who hail from the Twin Cities and a few more from other parts of the state. Anyone interested in a gathering, perhaps in late January once the holidays have past? I'll admit to multiple motives for this--we still need recipes for the KKF cookbook, and I'd love to use the collaborative setting to apply some peer pressure!

Thoughts?

P.S. Mario and Salty, you're welcome too, if you want to drive across Wisconsin to get here.


----------



## Salty dog

I'd be up for that depending on how the State of Wisconsin arranges my vacation schedule.


----------



## Chuckles

I'm in. If anyone wants to show off cool butcher knives I have whole pigs and lambs for a photo shoot. Could be cool. Or we could just take high res pictures of my forschners. :laugh:


----------



## mr drinky

I'm up for it -- unless my wife goes into labor really early. 

k.


----------



## RRLOVER

It sounds like a good time as long as there is not a blizzard.


----------



## mr drinky

I'll bring some good wine and sharp things. Btw, I just drove to MSP today and the roads sucked. Two days after a storm they were still bad. It's like they forgot what snow was after last year. 

k.


----------



## heldentenor

Yeah--downtown Minneapolis was okay, but Summit Ave in St. Paul had a solid sheet of ice.


----------



## Chuckles

Yet another reason not to go to St. Paul.


----------



## mr drinky

CR-81 was absurd. Even the cake eaters in Edina had ice on the road -- and it wasn't the frosting type 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Bling suburbs have great Christmas light display battles. :shocked3:


----------



## Customfan

ahhh... just 18 inches of snow in a day... no big deal! :tease:

I might be up for a MSP Metro area gathering. Late jan should be fine.. though of a venue? 

like they say here... don't like the MSP weather? just wait a few minutes! :viking:

I just carry a goose down jacket and swimming trunks just in case! that way I am prepared for any eventuality...


----------



## Chuckles

I have a space attached to the restaurant Drinky and Justin have been to. Right now it is being used as an art gallery until we get the permitting/planning figured out. I think we could for sure use it (will look into it). That way I don't have to charge a corking fee on wines. :laugh: 

Charcuterie, Cheeses, Bring your own wine sound good?


----------



## heldentenor

Sounds great--bring wine and knives.


----------



## DeepCSweede

When have they ever taken care of the streets, the six years I lived in Minneapolis in the early-mid ninetys the roads were always crap and don't get me started about sanding instead of salt. Sorry, I will take salted roads any day over that mess. Wish I could make it but I am in the start of my busy season already working saturdays every week.


----------



## mr drinky

What weekend are we considering? There is the 12/13th, 19/20th, 26/27th.

k.


----------



## heldentenor

I'm thinking the 26th-27th. Have travel obligations the other weekends.


----------



## eshua

I don't know if everyone and anyone is invited..but I went to college there, so I could find an excuse to come fondle some knives and see how comparatively bad my sharpening is.


----------



## heldentenor

Anyone who wants to is welcome, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mr drinky

heldentenor said:


> Anyone who wants to is welcome, as far as I'm concerned.



Without question, all welcome. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Btw, Justin...where are you? You coming?

k.


----------



## heldentenor

Seconded.



mr drinky said:


> Btw, Justin...where are you? You coming?
> 
> k.


----------



## Chuckles

Following Heldentenor's lead for the weekend of Jan 26-27 I have secured a space for Sat Jan 26th. I was thinking eveningish. It is a record store recently turned art gallery right next door to my restaurant in south minneapolis. As I said before I will provide Charcuterie and Cheese with accoutrements. Wide open for bring your own wine plus it is next door to the bar so we can head over there when/if handling sharp knives becomes an issue. 

Does this sound good to everyone/anyone interested?


Who's in?


----------



## heldentenor

In. Thanks, Chuckles, for finding us a spot.


----------



## mr drinky

Sounds good to me. I'll try texting Justin. 

k.


----------



## Customfan

Is this still happening? If so, I'll try to make it there! :hungry2:

Can I take my Shuns? Ill let everyone take pictures!:tongue4:


----------



## mr drinky

I am coming. I ordered some nice mustard and condiments to add to the charcuterie. And I will make sure to bring my Shun too 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

I'll know more after the 14th.


----------



## heldentenor

Still planning to attend!


----------



## mr drinky

Well, on top of wine, I will bring some stuff that can go with cheese and charcuterie. I'll bring some mustards that I like and sun-dried cherry tomatoes from Sicily. I also might pickle some mustard seeds a la David Chang, and if I get wild I might pickle some golden beets and turnips too. 

And for knives, I will probably bring my Mario, Mako, HHH Meteorite, Pendray hunter, and Marr. 

k.


----------



## heldentenor

I'll just be returning to Minnesota the day before, so I'll be coming light: two knives (Marko and my yanagi, which I want some consulting on), a couple of bottles of wine, and perhaps some smoked fish.


----------



## Customfan

Wow! So best eating and admiring pantaloons on then! (Read a-la prince George in the black adder series).... Anyone? Anyone? (Read like Ben Stein in Ferris Bueller).... I can do this all day! 

Promising.... Very promising... :cold::trickydicky:

I will bring....... Nop... Surprise! Ive got a couple of new little stellar babies arriving that should be ready for the festivities! Hehehe! We should work on the unveiling.... 

This is going to be awesome! Hehehe

:wink:


----------



## mr drinky

Sounds like Justin0505 is probably in. Just got a text from him. 

k.


----------



## Justin0505

Thanks for the text K, Ive been caught up with holidays and a new job, and not checking the forums enough. 

I wouldnt miss this for the world. Ill bring some good stuff... Just got an email from Jon about a custom order that finally showed up 6mo late, but sounds like it was worth the wait. 
I'll also 

Also, big thanks in advance to H for making this happen and Charlie for the space.


----------



## Chuckles

I'll bring two Fowlers, a Devin Thomas cleaver, an Awasedo and two thank you cards. :biggrin:

Looks like we have around 6 people. Plenty of room for more! 

How about a prize for longest distance traveled?


----------



## eshua

Restaurant people hanging out on the weekends... You must all be the big bosses or serious knife nuts to get out of work on a Saturday night ... sounds fun though.


----------



## Chuckles

eshua said:


> You must all be the big bosses.




I think eshua just called me fat.

He has a good point. Would it make it easier for any Cheffie types to do it Sunday instead?


----------



## heldentenor

Did we decide on sticking with Saturday or moving it to Sunday? Either works for me--just want to know which to plan on. Chuckles, it's your venue--so it's your call.


----------



## heldentenor

Also, Charlie--what's the location and what time do you want us there?


----------



## mr drinky

I have been planning for Saturday and will likely be in town around 7PM. If something changes, I will need to know, because I have already booked my hotel room. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I also touched up some knives today. Some of them were in an embarrassing state of non-sharpness. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Sorry guys. I spaced on where I left this thread. 7pm Saturday. Everyones invited. I will PM the address to everyone who expressed interest in this thread. If anybody else wants to join just post in the thread or shoot me a PM and I will send the details. 

Teaser: Lonza, Coppa, Filetto, Spalla and Terrines locked and loaded.


----------



## mr drinky

That looks amazing, but the difficult question is: How on earth are we going to portion those big things out so we can fit them into our mouths? If only there were a flat object of some sort with a sharp-like edge, then we could get by I am sure. But I'm stumped on how this is going to play out 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

I'll Google it.


----------



## heldentenor

Thanks, Charlie--can't wait! Karring, do you need a ride from your hotel?


----------



## mr drinky

Sort of funny story. My wife tells me this morning that she had a dream where I went to this knife thing and never returned. Apparently I met my demise at the hands of drunk knife knuts -- she wouldn't tell me the details. So I say, "Chuckles wouldn't do that" and added that another guy is some history professor. So she throws back at me: "You mean the guy with the freaky clown face. I should trust him?" 

Point made on the John Wayne Gacy clown, but more importantly -- my wife now dreams about knives 

k.


----------



## daveb

You know you guys are making the local news here every night with the cold? Say warm. Heard antifreeze helps.


----------



## mr drinky

It is cold out, that is for sure.

k.


----------



## Chuckles

K, that is a very touching story. Sounds like your wife sees eye to eye with mine on this whole thing. :lol2:

And it is really really cold. Really cold.


----------



## mr drinky

Btw, this knife thing is on my daughter's 2nd birthday. Does anyone want me to bring Elmo cake? 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

I was seriously thinking about attending but unfortunately I have to cook this weekend.


----------



## heldentenor

We'll pour one out for you, Scott--hope the kitchen has a good night.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Have fun guys, wish I could have made it but the joys of being a CPA during the months of December - April keep you from having a life.

Oh yeah, and make sure to post lots of pix.


----------



## Customfan

I wont be able to make either... PM you Charlie.... Hope you have a blast!

Kudos and don't forget the pictures :hungry:


----------



## mr drinky

I feel like 20 dollars. At least I only have one puncture wound. 

k.


----------



## heldentenor

Karring's photo says it all--it's hard to imagine that so many excellent knives have ever been assembled in one room. I'd like to thank everyone who attended for making last night's get-together a truly awesome event. Karring brought steel from almost every custom maker and major manufacturer, whatever few things he didn't have Jason supplemented (and gave me a CCK cleaver--thanks!), and Charlie provided the space, an incredible spread of cured meats, gougeres, and other delicious food. At eight bottles of wine for the four of us, we didn't go home thirsty, either. 

Some specific observations:

1) The best part of the evening (other than meeting folks) was taking about forty pounds of produce from Charlie's kitchen and really putting some knives through their paces. This is the kind of opportunity that rarely comes along, and I now have my sights set on an AM Marr poultry knife, anything from Rader or Devin, and a slicer made out of Will Catcheside's subtle and beautiful feather pattern damascus. Also, waiting for my Martell gyuto has become even more difficult after using Karring's and Jason's--as Charlie put it, if you have a Martell and you run a restaurant, the only thing you want on your menu is soup so that you can cut onions and potatoes all day long. 

2) Most makers' knives look even more spectacular in person than they do in photographs. I was blown away by how well made and beautifully finished the Martell, Devin Thomas, Tsourkan, Rader, Mario, and Fowler knives were that I got to play with. Randy's meteorite damascus also has depth and dynamism that's impossible to appreciate in two dimensions. 

3) Charlie's food is the best deal in the central United States. I might move simply to be in walking distance. 

Again, a sincere thank you to everyone who attended or planned to attend (Scott, DeepCSwede, and Customfan, you guys were missed). This was the most fun I've had in a long time. For those who didn't make it, Jason's got about a thousand pics.


----------



## Customfan

I recognize some Tojiros, Randy Hass beautie, Michael Rader garlic crushing masterpiece, some CCKs, Dave Martells, among others... Oh man! It looks like these was some awesome knife ogling going on there!

Cool review! Thanks!

:cheffry:

Did you guys plan on making this a repeat event? :cool2:


----------



## heldentenor

I meant Justin, of course, not Jason in the above post. My apologies; haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Glad you guys had fun and sounds like the sharpy thingies caused minimal casualties so all in all a success.


----------



## mr drinky

Customfan said:


> Did you guys plan on making this a repeat event? :cool2:



I think it would be cool to do it a couple times a year -- maybe September. I have a baby on the way that is going to block out of 6 months of my life here pretty quick. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sounds like a great time. Hope to see some more pictures!

K, in the picture you posted, what is the knife with the Koa handle that looks like it was made by Michael Rader?


----------



## Customfan

Was wondering the same thing, the one on the bottom left cuadrant so to speak, right?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Customfan said:


> Was wondering the same thing, the one on the bottom left cuadrant so to speak, right?



Yes, that's the one.

Looks like a killer Rader handle on a...Kikuichi?


----------



## mr drinky

Yep, it is a 270 Kikuichi TKC of Justin's.

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Initial spread for the get together. Wish I had before and after shots. For just a few guys we did some good damage to the Charcuterie and about 15# of produce. In the morning I found a shattered wine glass, bandages, and mirepoix confetti all over the place. :laugh:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice spread Chuckles. Looks like you guys had a great time. 
Is drinky's moustache as awesome in person?
And, did you do a specially themed clown makeup this time?


----------



## mr drinky

I hate to disappoint people, but my avatar photo is of Eugene Hutz, the lead singer of Gogol Bordello. ....And chuckles wasn't dressed as a clown either 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd

mr drinky said:


> I hate to disappoint people, but my avatar photo is of Eugene Hutz, the lead singer of Gogol Bordello. ....And chuckles wasn't dressed as a clown either
> 
> k.


my world is falling apart......


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

knyfeknerd said:


> my world is falling apart......



I remember feeling that way when I found out that wasn't Drinky, too (some thread about explaining one's avatar).

I still picture him that way, even though I know better!


----------



## Justin0505

Finally got the pictures edited and uploaded, working on the video now. 

Full album here: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/KKFMEETUP12613?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Here are a few of the highlights:






























I think the other guys did a good job of summing up how awesome this was. 

Oh yeah, JohnnyC. you've got quite the eye. As per the request of the handle-maker and his determination to never do another re-handle, I will neither confirm or deny any of the details.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

You take great pictures, Justin.

What's the bone handled job (second from the left) in the last picture?



Justin0505 said:


> As per the request of the handle-maker and his determination to never do another re-handle, I will neither confirm or deny any of the details.



Ha! I guess the only way to get a handle like that is to order one of his knives, which is perhaps the way it should be. Beauty.

That said, the Snakewood number from Marko may be my favorite handle of the bunch.


----------



## heldentenor

That's Karring's Al Pendry hunter, Johnny--and coming from a man who has no interest in hunters, it's INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

heldentenor said:


> That's Karring's Al Pendry hunter, Johnny--and coming from a man who has no interest in hunters, it's INCREDIBLE.



I have no interest in hunting/camp knives either, but that one speaks to me.

Awesome!

Will have to look into this Mr. Pendray...


----------



## kalaeb

I think the CCK may be the only stock handle in the bunch. 

Looks like a great time, awesome food. Well done Charlie.


----------



## Chuckles

Thanks Kalaeb. Got to say that the wine Karring brought stood up 100% to the food and knives. My favorite was this Denner. Reminded me of Spinal Tap because this one goes to 11.


----------



## heldentenor

Agreed--that was the most delicious bottle we drank. I'd also put in a good word for the blend of white Rhone grapes that we started with.


----------



## mr drinky

You guys are making me want to open another one of those bottles. 

k.


----------



## mano

Fantastic time! you guys uncorked a great one and I'm not just talking about the wine.


----------



## RRLOVER

I see my old Shigi!!!!! I miss that blade,what a fun knife. Looks like you guys had a good time making knife porn


----------



## mr drinky

RRLOVER said:


> I see my old Shigi!!!!! I miss that blade,what a fun knife. Looks like you guys had a good time making knife porn



Yeah, I seriously love that knife (but Justin unfortunately owns it ). It got some good love, and we talked a bit about your fire sale a few years back. 

k.


----------

